# Gilligan Lives



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well we went camping in or new 08 31rqs Le and found some issues but first and foremost

*THE BLACK AND GRAY TANKS WERE LABLED WRONG!!!*

It is not the end of the world but come on guys. When I did the PDI I just made sure the valves did not leak why after all these years can they not figure out where the labels go.

Had to relocate one of the fender supports as it was in the way and prevented the installation of my wheel chocks.

The pilot light would not stay lit and I found the thermocouple was installed in such a way that it was not directly above the pilot flame.

We camped in very cold temps and had a ton of condensate. I don't mind it on the windows but it is a pain when it is in the closets and pantry. Looks like the insulation is thin or has gaps in a few places around the frame.

I have had the accumulator in my old trailer so long I almost forgot what a noise maker it could be. The first major mod will be a tank and a soft loop on the pump outlet.

Over all a good 4 days of camping but just have to work the kinks out.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Well we went camping in or new 08 31rqs Le and found some issues but first and foremost
> 
> *THE BLACK AND GRAY TANKS WERE LABLED WRONG!!!*
> 
> ...


I cant believe they still mess up the tank labels. Glad to hear all-in-all your trip went well !!







I read here last fall about somebody suggesting letting the bath fan run at night with the heat on to keep the moisture minimized. I may have forgotten the details, but i think that was the suggestion.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

And to think I thought he got a promotion and went to work in the design dept. at A&E making electric awnings.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I cant believe they still mess up the tank labels. Glad to hear all-in-all your trip went well !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This helps in general (you only need to open the vents and no need to run the fan) but the problem was in the closets. There is no ventilation in there unless you open all the doors (which is what we did the last two nights). This is only a problem in cold weather camping and hopefully it will warm for our next trip.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

We encountered this too. It almost seems like its trying too dry out maybe. I kept the ceramic heat on for about one week with everything open will see if it helps.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and this pics of your maiden voyage will be posted tomorrow? right? Andy? Louise?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you should bring your new trailer to the rally so the rest of us can go over it and look for stuff while you enjoy some Koolaid


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Well we went camping in or new 08 31rqs Le and found some issues but first and foremost
> 
> *THE BLACK AND GRAY TANKS WERE LABLED WRONG!!!*


 Kind of sad but a happy post. Glad to have a new camper (an SOB) but sad to be departing our loyal group.

On my new camper I have 4 tanks. The front 2 are labelled correctly (Gilligan is not contracting around) but the aft 2 don't have labels and the dealer did not know which was which. I guess I'll eventually work it out from the gauges when they get high enough to register.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> Kind of sad but a happy post. Glad to have a new camper (an SOB) but sad to be departing our loyal group.


Why depart ?? Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker !! I see many OB'ers that no longer have their OB !

Hang around, it'll be fun !!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfpackers said:


> Why depart ?? Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker !! I see many OB'ers that no longer have their OB !
> 
> Hang around, it'll be fun !!


YEAH! What he said!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Andy, it's not that bad. I mean Gilligan had a 50/50 chance of getting it right. When you look at it that way, the odds weren't in his favor!







(Or your's!







)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ha! That is so funny to see they're still goofing on the labels.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The pilot light would not stay lit and I found the thermocouple was installed in such a way that it was not directly above the pilot flame.


And how many people would know what a thermocouple is or where it is suppose to go? Wow..Andy! You have some trailer skills galore. Perhaps you should consider starting up your own trailer company....and hire 1 person that understands how to label black/grey tanks correctly.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Hey Andy, it's not that bad. I mean Gilligan had a 50/50 chance of getting it right. When you look at it that way, the odds weren't in his favor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually his odds were worse then that as there are 2 grey and 1 black, so he only had a 33.33% chance of getting it right.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Hey Andy, it's not that bad. I mean Gilligan had a 50/50 chance of getting it right. When you look at it that way, the odds weren't in his favor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually his odds were worse then that as there are 2 grey and 1 black, so he only had a 33.33% chance of getting it right.
[/quote]
Good point, I guess you are just doomed with those mobile hotels!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Labels are done by the dealer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Labels are done by the dealer.


Gilligan is freelancing?! Do you 'spose Keystone know that? You know, companies put alot of time, money, & expertise into training their most highly valued staff....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Maybe the handles/labels were correct and the plumbing person hooked things up backwards.









Glad your first outing went well. We would really like to see your trailer you guys at the Spring rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Maybe the handles/labels were correct and the plumbing person hooked things up backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea! They did it before...why not again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Labels are done by the dealer.


I asked that question at Lakeshore and they said they come from Keystone that way. I have to agree with that as the labels on my new trailer are not on the handles but on the side of the trailer just above the aluminum skirt. The screws that hold the skirt on has a rubber cap and the cap has a bead of silicone to seal it. The labels were partially covered by the silicone.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

He's prolly a really smart guy, but he doesn't know 'the language'.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your 1st camping trip and I am glad things went well.

The surge tank is an easy mod on the 31RQS and well worth doing. It was one of my 1st mods including the quickie flush.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Labels are done by the dealer.


I asked that question at Lakeshore and they said they come from Keystone that way. I have to agree with that as the labels on my new trailer are not on the handles but on the side of the trailer just above the aluminum skirt. The screws that hold the skirt on has a rubber cap and the cap has a bead of silicone to seal it. The labels were partially covered by the silicone.
[/quote]

Then somebodys lying. I had asked the first dealer I bought from and he said the labels were in a bag for him to put on. Sounds like Gilligan double talk.

That s the first thing I am looking for at the factory rally









Speaking of, anyone know where I can get a cardboard cut out of Gilligan?? It would make a great picture in front of the factory....lol

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Speaking of, anyone know where I can get a cardboard cut out of Gilligan?? It would make a great picture in front of the factory....lol


No clue on where to get a cutout...but we have some very gifted Photoshop people here that should be able to insert Gillian into just about any picture.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Truck / Trailer combo. I really like the truck!! Hate you had problems but it sounds like you have a better handle on how to repair than most service centers. When time allows, I will list all of the problems we had with our 21RS when we purchased last Thanksgiving. Maybe it will be helpful to others. I finally just started repairing things myself as the techs couldn't (wouldn't). Enjoy that Outback, we do!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Gilligan's working weekends for Puma now.


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't feel so bad now. I bought a 26rs last summer and when I dumped the tanks after a trip - guess what? Yup - black is gray and gray is black! Unless my 5 year old was using the sink.....


----------

